# is this a GIOS



## dynaMO (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello,


I bought a bike sold to me as an overpainted GIOS.
The pre-owner told me that he had to have an expertise to get the original GIOS decals about 20 years ago.
Therefore I believed that this is a REAL ONE.
Comparing available pictures of vintage GIOS-classics now it seems to me that it might be a fake.
There is no serial number
So before I start a restauration I need to know if its worth it.
It would be very kind if you take a look at the attached pictures and tell me more?

Thank you very much.


----------



## sam (Jul 5, 2008)

some of the guys on the cr list know Italian bikes very well--I'd first try there.
And BTW what did it cost ---looks to be a nice frame even if it isn't what you first thought.


----------



## dynaMO (Jul 6, 2008)

*Thank you Sam*

I'll try it there.
The price I paid was 65 EUR (100$).
The bike iswas equipped with a Shimano Crane rear derailleur, Dura Ace 1st gen. front derailleur, crank set, headset and brakes/brake levers a 3ttt stem the 3ttt supperleggero handlebar, so that I think the price is OK.
I did some research and found out that it may be an ITALJET or TORPADO but i can't find out which model it might be. So I'll try it with the CR list.


----------



## Bikephreak (Dec 13, 2008)

*Gios Torino... Doubt it...*

These pictures do not look like a Gios. Do you have more pictures of the lug work? I might have a better idea with more images.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine has Gios-embossed lugs, seatstays, and drops (mid 80s). Very different frame design than yours. Nice frame though.


----------

